# Looking for 2011 Audi TTS License plate filler



## rokksol (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello eveyone,
I am looking for a front license plate filler for my 2011 TTS... I have a front license plate kit that it came with it.

I can also sell this or trade this for the license plate filler that I need. 

To whoever needs a front license plate on their TTS. Im willing to sell mine for $60 plus shipping. Im in Alberta but can ship to anywhere in Canada or USA.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

So you need the front plate delete? I have one for sale.


----------



## rokksol (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you still have this available?


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

I'd like to find one too.
was there a difference in the pre facelift fillers and the 2011+?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

They ain't cheap....I got mine with the deal on the car.....easy to change.....good luck.












Sure better without.....


----------



## jjanders27 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Audi TTS grill*

Do you know where you can buy that plate filler? Its better looking than the other ones I have seen. Any recommendations or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jared


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine came from the dealer in Jacksonville, FL....I made it part of my deal to be included. I have no idea how much it cost but there are some discount Audi parts places you can try:

http://www.oemplus.com/front-plate-delete-p-957.html

http://www.europaparts.com/front-plate-filler-8j0807285aa1rr.html


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to dig up an old thread.

GaBoYnFla: Your filler doesn't look the same as the ones in the links (4 horizontal chrome inlays vs 2). I'm curious if they are different part numbers.

Did the euro plate holder underneath your US one come off as well, or did the plate filler mount over it? I finally got my US plate holder off, and underneath is the Euro mount. I ordered the plate filler from OEM plus that's in your link, but there's no way it will mount over the Euro mount and the Euro mount seems integrated in to the front grill.

I'm a little stumped.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Scratch my questions, figured out what was going on. My front bumper doesn't have the install holes for the plate delete. Wasn't aware there were bumpers sent to the US that didn't have them. Sucks.

If anyone needs a pre-2011 TTS front plate delete, I have one for sale. PM me.


----------

